

Plumbr now also finds leaks in Java5, JRockit, WebSphere, GlassFish, JBoss apps - rrand
http://www.plumbr.eu/blog/plumbr-1-0rc5-available-doubling-number-of-environments/

======
vimmo
Thanks for the link! Discovered the tool a couple of months ago, but since it
didn't work with Java 5, it was of no use for me back then.

